# How can I inspired my wife to do fellatio?



## AxeofWar (Mar 16, 2014)

My wife isn't against fellatio, and even enjoys it. I stay clean, but she never takes advantage of her opportunities. I can type my question into Google, and get a bunch of nonsense answers. I'm not looking for nonsense answers like Google would afford. I'm wanting to know what I can do to greatly inspire her to unzip me and enjoy herself, without me having to come out and ask her or rub my penis on her lips. My wife loves me, I love her, and our relationship is good. I'm just wanting to know the magical combination, magic word, or the superstitious ceremony that really works. I have a very high sex drive, and it is very frustrating when I can't study my own Bible, because my pants are on fire on account of the fact that we havn't had sex in a while.

Does anyone reading this have a real answer that can actually help? I've read the relationship books, know what a girl wants and needs...etc. More of the same cannot help me. If I see my wife in jeans and a T-shirt, I want to pull her pants down and lick her vagina. If she sees me naked, the thought doesn't seem to even cross her mind to have sex. How to tweak this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

AxeofWar said:


> My wife isn't against fellatio, and even enjoys it. I stay clean, but she never takes advantage of her opportunities. I can type my question into Google, and get a bunch of nonsense answers. I'm not looking for nonsense answers like Google would afford. I'm wanting to know what I can do to greatly inspire her to unzip me and enjoy herself, without me having to come out and ask her or rub my penis on her lips. My wife loves me, I love her, and our relationship is good. I'm just wanting to know the magical combination, magic word, or the superstitious ceremony that really works. I have a very high sex drive, and it is very frustrating when I can't study my own Bible, because my pants are on fire on account of the fact that we havn't had sex in a while.
> 
> Does anyone reading this have a real answer that can actually help? I've read the relationship books, know what a girl wants and needs...etc. More of the same cannot help me. If I see my wife in jeans and a T-shirt, I want to pull her pants down and lick her vagina. If she sees me naked, the thought doesn't seem to even cross her mind to have sex. How to tweak this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty simple - tell her you would like her to do this once in a while (or stipulate exactly how often, if you so choose).

You say she enjoys it, or at least doesn't mind it? Then you're already WAY ahead of the game. All you really have to do is say "honey, I really like it when you make the move to do that, rather than me having to ask or hint."

Just out of curiosity, though, how are you sure she enjoys it? I would imagine if she truly did, then she'd be doing it without having to be asked. Has she TOLD you she enjoys it? Or are you making the assumption based on HOW she does it?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you still not having PIV sex with your wife because of your birth control fear?



AxeofWar said:


> We aren't having sex, and that is the problem.
> 
> I'm asking you because I want help.
> 
> ...



How does she get her pleasure?

Are you looking for a stand alone BJ (meaning nothing for her)?
If yes:
How often do you give oral sex for her with nothing for you?

IMO a happy, satisfied woman who has her needs met and knows he'll return the favour for her is more likely to just up and give random BJs so I'd make sure that is all taken care of first.

If you are still not having sex- figure that out before the Bj thing. It's not fair for you to expect bjs and hjs instead of PIV because of your fear.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

The next time that you both cuddle, post sex, tell her exactly how much you love her and would love for her to meet your needs with oral that she does so well!

And the next time you're enthusiastically dining down at "the Y," make a point to just stay down there for a year or two ~ she'll absolutely love you for it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Are you still not having PIV sex with your wife because of your birth control fear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree and add ::::hairball cough and dramatic eye roll::::


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Diamonds. Or an iPad. 

C


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

PBear said:


> Diamonds. Or an iPad.
> 
> C


I heard really expensive shoes does the trick also.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I rarely did it before I started reading relationship forums a year ago. Didn't fully realize how lucky I was to have the man I do. Thought I better up the service around here.

Sorry to say, fear can be a great motivator.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jld said:


> I rarely did it before I started reading relationship forums a year ago. Didn't fully realize how lucky I was to have the man I do. Thought I better up the service around here.
> 
> Sorry to say, fear can be a great motivator.


Say, you wouldn't mind coming 'round my place and scaring the **** out of my wife, would you?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Say, you wouldn't mind coming 'round my place and scaring the **** out of my wife, would you?


LOL! Awesome!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Say, you wouldn't mind coming 'round my place and scaring the **** out of my wife, would you?


Why don't you invite her to TAM?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you keep your junk manscaped?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jld said:


> Why don't you invite her to TAM?


No amount of time spent here would get us past that one. If I went home tonight and told her "blow me or I blow this joint", I'd be digging the door knob out of my arse in short order.

Some things just aren't negotiable. Penises *DO NOT* belong in mouths. You fine folk would find that nut uncrackable.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

I would often hint to her that when she did give me a BJ that she should swallow when me when I had my orgasm. 

She would always freak out and say " noo way " but she would agree to just giving me a BJ instead. Win.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

How about getting over yourself, and having PIV with your poor wife instead of being paranoid of birth control. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/220274-any-advice-one-who-doesnt-trust-birth-control.html

His post is misleading. He wants more BJ's because he refuses to have PIV with his wife.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

I’d consider wrapping the unit in bacon and maybe adding a little garnish.

Seriously, some people just aren’t into to it so much.

Myself, I think it’s over rated.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I do NOT believe it's overrated. I believe it's like sipping a cup of unicorn tears on a double-rainbow morning. And just as common.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, and OP--please go have sex with your wife.


----------



## Deep Down (Jun 21, 2014)

AxeofWar you have a much bigger issue than your wife not wanting to do BJs. You said in the other thread about having had a vasectomy but still fearing impregnating your wife. This speaks to me of an irrational, yes irrational fear of sex on your part. Generally after a vasectomy, you are required to have sperm tests until you come out will zero sperm. Cletus may argue, but generally that will mean NO BABIES. You are religious, from your mention of studying the bible. Is there some part in your past where you've learned that sex is bad? Evil? 

Why do you suspect Murphy's law will get you?

Answer those questions first.


----------

